
King James Programming - lnmx
http://kingjamesprogramming.tumblr.com/
======
wikwocket
Here is my favorite Bible verse related to programming. I subtitle it, "God,
calling a function."

"So shall My word be that goes forth from My mouth; it shall not return to me
void, but it shall accomplish what I please, and it shall prosper in the thing
for which I sent it." \-- Isaiah 55:11 (NKJV)

~~~
zwieback
God: The Ultimate Imperative.

~~~
bunderbunder
Iunno, not having a 'void' return type sounds pretty functional to me.

------
noonespecial
Programming is very spiritual. You start out with nothing but a void and then
call things into being with nothing but words.

------
scholia
Timely wisdom....

"In view of this, it is ironic that introductory programming is most often
taught in a highly imperative style. This may be a memorial unto the children
of whoredoms."

[http://kingjamesprogramming.tumblr.com/post/75266347899/in-v...](http://kingjamesprogramming.tumblr.com/post/75266347899/in-
view-of-this-it-is-ironic-that-introductory)

------
Dirlewanger
It's like reading the ramblings of a drunk and deeply Christian contemporary
of the Unix guys.

------
gatehouse
The author has provided more info on the blog in response to questions:

[http://kingjamesprogramming.tumblr.com/tagged/ask](http://kingjamesprogramming.tumblr.com/tagged/ask)

------
voidlogic
TempleOS anyone?

~~~
stephancoral
This was my first thought as well. In TempleOS there's a game where you can go
up to the top of Mt Sinai and have a "prophecy" delivered to you which is
mostly a bunch of pseudo-random garble. Would be cool to have it use a markov
chain generator akin to this.

------
delinka
This leads me to the thought that we need to define KJPL and implement a
front-end for LLVM. OK, maybe not _need_ ...

------
lifeisstillgood
This is brilliant not because it is funny (at times) but because it gets to a
deeper link between programming, literacy and sprituality.

This stuff matters.

~~~
dinkumthinkum
Really? This is getting toward a deeper link? I don't know about that.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Yes, language encodes thought patterns and affects them too.

The software languages we use affect our thinking as much as the spoken
languages we use, and to juxtapose the two simply emphasises how closely
linked are our notions of spirituality and language used to describe it.
calling out the spiritual and throwing the secular world of programming into
the same sentence just makes me reconsider which is the driver and which the
driven.

------
MikeTV
> "I thank thee, O Father, Lord of heaven and the first variable"

Wouldn't that be "... and the first _constant_ "? ;-)

------
weeeeeeeeeee
"Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you
representational state transfer" \-- Matthew 11:28

------
lnmx
This was mentioned in Cognicast Episode 50 [1]

[1] [http://thinkrelevance.com/blog/2014/02/25/luke-vanderhart-
an...](http://thinkrelevance.com/blog/2014/02/25/luke-vanderhart-and-ryan-
neufeld-cognicast-episode-050)

------
winslow
I was thoroughly confused when initial reading the title. I thought Lebron
James had started experimenting with programming along with his teammate Chris
Bosh [1].

[1] - [http://code.org/promote](http://code.org/promote)

------
orblivion
I'm trying to figure out what I'm looking at. A quick look at what Markov
Chains are doesn't really seem to explain it. This is a mashup of these two
books, basically, correct?

~~~
bunderbunder
Yep. You're building a statistical model of a corpus of text. Given an ordered
set of words, it tells you what's likely to come next. e.g,

    
    
      [it, is] -> {sunny, 0.75}
      
      [it, is] -> {raining, 0.25}
    

Tells you that given the phrase "it is", what comes next was "sunny" 3/4 of
the time, and "raining" the rest.

Once you've got that, you can use it to generate random text that has similar
characteristics to the training corpus. You just seed it with a couple
starting words, and then start randomly choosing what word comes next
according to the probabilities you've recorded.

jwz's got one that you can play with yourself at
[http://www.jwz.org/dadadodo/](http://www.jwz.org/dadadodo/)

------
daveqr
Jesus wept.

------
hbnyc
Am I the only one that was hoping this was LeBron?

~~~
mbarrett
Same here.

------
brandonhsiao
Wow, for some reason mashups like this make me feel distinctly weird, like two
vegetables or organisms were weirdly mashed together..

------
ForHackernews
God is Real, unless declared Integer.

~~~
anon4
FORTRAN, right?

~~~
ForHackernews
yep

------
ansimionescu
Yay, my university is in the news! :D

------
glareprotector
makes as much sense as the bible

~~~
crb3
./configure; make; make believe

\--john 3:16

